# Custom Wood Stain - Rough Sawn



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone know how to mimic this? A starting point I can experiment a bit. 

I'm wanting to do this on some exterior cedar siding and some circular sawn fir flooring. 

TIA.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would tackle that look a cople different ways.

Apply full coverage and wipe off while still wet or
let paint dry and sand it either by hand or power sander.

I've heard also when the paint tacks up you can hose it off for an effect like this.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

How would this work? Paint everything the taupe color and then using a foam roller applying little pressure with the blue/gray color on the face of the wood.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

A couple of coats with a dry brush would do it. Ok - well, not "dry" obviously. This would paint the highs and leave the lows. The alternative would come from painting and then wipedown or sanding as @cdpainting said. I would do the dry brushing. Then if you need it protected, cover it all with a clear.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

I would do this the opposite way than has been said, though either way would probably work. I would do the dark color on the rough sawn faces only first, after it dried knock off the peaks with an orbital, then use semi-solid over everything. edit: Just noticed the low areas are also burnished. therefore I would use a wire brush over the first coat darker color.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with 007 up there. The low points are without the bluish grey effect, so you don't want to be scrubbing in anything. I would figure out the color and just gently roll over the surface with little pressure with a not too saturated hot dog roller.

In some areas where the color appears darker, you could probably get there with a second pass just intermittently.


----------

